# Lobster Newburg



## lyndalou (Dec 17, 2010)

I had decided that my husband and I would have lobster tails for Christmas dinner. Yesterday, I learned that a dear friend of mine who had back surgery recently (very involved) will be home for the holiday. I would like to stretch the tails for 4 people and bring dinner to her and her husband. 

Do any of you have a TNT Lobster Newburg recipe? I had one, and for the life of me, I can't find it.  I would serve it in puff pastry shells. What would go good with the newburg?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Lyndalou

I checked with food network.com and they had 2 recipes, neither of which is anything like I remember making a long time ago.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2010)

I've never made it.  Here's a recipe from Gourmet magazine.

Lobster Newburg Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## jennyema (Dec 17, 2010)

I looked at one of the food network recipes (for seafood newburg) and it was strange.

The recipe that Andy posted is pretty much the standard.  Cooked lobster warmed in butter, sherry, brandy, cream or halfnhalf, eggs, nutmeg.

You are sweet to do this!


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Andy. This is the way I remember making it.


----------

